# Getting asked over and over to write your weakness?



## dannthr (May 31, 2016)

I'm not really in a position to say no to gigs, so I don't. I'm not sure I'll ever be in a position to say no to gigs, but I have to say, it's a bit bewildering when I get requests or asked to work a particular style/genre over and over that I consider to be one of my weakest skills.

I mean, I try to be all mature about it, I try to embrace the challenge and hope that I keep learning more and more about it (because honestly I love that type of music), but I'll be damned if it isn't just a massive uphill climb every time. I feel like a hack when I deliver and I just hope that it's not so obvious that I'm not very good at it.

Without meaning or wanting to, my portfolio begins to fill up with work in this genre/style. Omitting it means making it look like I don't do much work, but putting it in may be continuing the cycle.

What do you guys think? Does this happen to you?


----------



## motomuso (May 31, 2016)

I can't say that it's happened to me; my main client has had me do a wide variety of styles. But I did get my current gig by making three short pieces in a style they'd not heard from me and I pitched them on doing a project in that style. They liked the pitch and I got a gig. 

All this to say that perhaps doing one or two pieces between gigs might serve as advertising for your forte. That's all I've got but I do believe that the tide will swing your way eventually.
Best of luck to you,


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes. It happens to me too.
"How hard could it be?" is my mantra.

Usually works out.


----------



## Dean (Jun 1, 2016)

dannthr said:


> I'm not really in a position to say no to gigs, so I don't. I'm not sure I'll ever be in a position to say no to gigs, but I have to say, it's a bit bewildering when I get requests or asked to work a particular style/genre over and over that I consider to be one of my weakest skills.
> 
> I mean, I try to be all mature about it, I try to embrace the challenge and hope that I keep learning more and more about it (because honestly I love that type of music), but I'll be damned if it isn't just a massive uphill climb every time. I feel like a hack when I deliver and I just hope that it's not so obvious that I'm not very good at it.
> 
> ...




Sounds like your weakness is a strength here,that self doubt and angst is bringing something to that style that works? What matters eventually [after bills are paid] is that you're happy to KEEP doing it? Everything is kept in boxes, film leads to more film,cartoons leads to more cartoons etc,etc,..[VERY difficult to cross between styles in most clients eyes and I get that too] I worked on tv animation series [52 and 65 part series!]for a decade or more and right now I might put about 10 mins or so of that on my resume at best! I did however stop climbing the pre-school animation ladder,dump everything off my site,started putting my 'own' music out there,got an agent and switched directions/projects/clients entirely,..it all worked out thankfully.Anyway you CAN always change ladders if you want to? [kicking and screaming is optional] D


----------



## chillbot (Jun 1, 2016)

dannthr said:


> Without meaning or wanting to, my portfolio begins to fill up with work in this genre/style.


Why so secretive? What's the "genre/style"? Maybe being specific would garner better advice...

Mine is top-40 pop music... I hate it so bad and I'm so horrible at it, I end up producing tracks I would describe as "cringeworthy". I can fake country, rap, hip hop, jazz, blues, showtunes, big band, orch, ethnic, etc, but not that. Even though I always plow through it I'm not getting any better at it, not sure what the solution is. To me it's the most difficult style of music to pull off successfully, some combination of really high production with overly-simple but catchy everything else. Lot of respect for the guys/gals writing those tracks, even though I don't much care for the genre.

But I agree with Dean you don't need to put it in your portfolio.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 1, 2016)

dannthr said:


> What do you guys think? Does this happen to you?



Not yet, but I'm dreading the day they ask me to do an album of Hungarian Rhapsodies.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 1, 2016)

With all due respect,think like a business man,or entrepreneur,if you prefer.

I'd analyze the situation,really get to the bottom of what is going on.Carefully pick the situation apart from outside your subjective mind,go objective,in other words,find out how/why so many requests in this area.(could be people actually think it's your strong point)

My thoughts also turn to collaboration,find someone in your area that kicks ass in that style.In LA,I'm sure that's easier,no one minds a cold call when it's about work imho.

During the process of collaborating with someone who knows the style,you'll end up picking up alot of the vibe behind the how's/why's the way that one is put together.In first person it's always easier.

If collaboration is not on the cards due to budget,still seek out people that do that style and ask for some help.One of the reasons I want to still write music is to meet people now.Not so much about sitting in my little dark cave all by my lonesome,the energy that develops when working in teams is not to be underestimated.(imho)


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 1, 2016)

Collaboration is a good way to go, especially now that files can be passed to and fro so easily today. When I look at writers in the library vein, quite a lot of them, if not most do co writes on a two, three and even four writer basis.
I don't do much of this myself, although I have done and it's a lot of fun and you never know what you're going to get. I have a collaboration coming up soon, and it's a great boon to have completely new ideas from another musical mind.


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 1, 2016)

I relish the opportunity to work with my weakness. If it feels like a struggle every time, it means you are figuring out something new about it, a new way to do it, every single time. If you stay inside your comfort zone you will not learn anything new, you will not grow as an artist and chances are you will end up doing the same thing over and over. So when you get another one, try not to think about how 'bad' you are at it....look forward to all the new things you now have the opportunity to learn while being paid to do so.

-DJ


----------



## robh (Jun 1, 2016)

dannthr said:


> I'm not really in a position to say no to gigs, so I don't. I'm not sure I'll ever be in a position to say no to gigs, but I have to say, it's a bit bewildering when I get requests or asked to work a particular style/genre over and over that I consider to be one of my weakest skills.
> 
> I mean, I try to be all mature about it, I try to embrace the challenge and hope that I keep learning more and more about it (because honestly I love that type of music), but I'll be damned if it isn't just a massive uphill climb every time. I feel like a hack when I deliver and I just hope that it's not so obvious that I'm not very good at it.
> 
> ...


If you're getting asked over and over, maybe you're better than you think!

Rob


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 1, 2016)

what I don't understand is that you love the style, but you're weak at it.
It must be that you only have been at it for a short while.
In which case, keep plugging away, and it will all come together over time.
With love and work, it usually works out...


----------



## dannthr (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks guys! I really appreciated this thread! I know I was vague, but it was mostly because I didn't want it to become an academic thread about how to achieve a certain style or genre, to me that wasn't really what I wanted to talk about--it was more about venting and sharing in the frustration.

I think there are some great tips and condolences in this thread and I really appreciated everyone's input.

My weaknesses tend to be instrumentally driven styles of music because I have a non-academic self-taught background mostly consisting of careful MIDI programming. In particular, this project had me writing Bebop, which is pretty far from my wheelhouse, but I learned a lot--collaborated with some really fantastic players--programmed some pretty solid rhythm section grooves and above all else satisfied my client.

So I shouldn't complain, but I'm glad I did because you guys are great!

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## chrysshawk (Jul 14, 2016)

I can only speak for myself:
- If the weakness is a genre that will improve the overall musicianship then YES.
- If the weakness is the inability/lack of motivation/vehement non-desire to work with a genre that is so boring, soul-sucking, and will only prevent you from doing/learning music that you really want to then NO.

The former kicks the creative juices into high-gear and will likely improve you long term. The latter does the opposite.


----------



## KEnK (Jul 15, 2016)

dannthr said:


> this project had me writing Bebop, which is pretty far from my wheelhouse


Bebop!?
Geez- I wish someone would ask me to write any jazz at all.
Dannthr-
I'm a jazz fanatic. It's my forte and 1st love.
If you like you could pm me, send me some files and I'd give you an assessment of your work.
Possibly I could suggest some things to help or just tell you that you're writing great stuff. 

k


----------

